# Logo Apple & barre de chargement



## Axel420 (5 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous, ce forum m'es d'une aide précieuse, mais là j'ai pas solution.
Mon iPad Mini (1), est actuellement, et depuis plus de 24h avec le logo Apple et une barre de chargement, vide. Elle n'avance pas! j'ai déjà essayer ça: http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS3681 
J'ai voulu le restaurer depuis mon ordi, mais mon ordi faisait des mises a jour avant, donc je l'ai éjecter puis débrancher, et lancer la restauration depuis l'iPad, et rapidement il a afficher cet écran qui ne bouge plus. (je voulait le donner à ma soeur et donc, je le remet a neuf), (c'est un iPad mini 1, 64Go, et il était presque plein je croit)


----------

